# LF stock rear speakers and radio!



## BlueDevilGoat (Nov 7, 2010)

bought my GTO off some dude in Georgia who didn't have a clue what he was doing w/ the electronics (not that im an expert either), i just want to get the thing back to having stock electronics. if anyone has the stock rear speakers and/or radio they're willing to part w/ please let me know. im tired of having speakers in the rear that dont work!


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

If you give me a couple of weeks, I am replacing the rear side seat panel speakers, I will send you the old ones for the cost of postage. I just got rid of the old head unit, but it would not have worked, I didn't get the code from the previous owner.


----------

